# Hedgerow hunting



## bc109 (Sep 17, 2016)

Now in the UK with our primary task.....baby sitting while parents work.
We, that is, Dorli, myself and nine year old charge went hazel nut hunting yesterday.
Quite a haul, and this morning, Grand-daughter joined us for breafast in the "den"
and tackled the shelling of the cobnuts ( hazelnuts, filberts whatever you like to call them ).
The enjoyment was something to behold.
At least our grand-daughter knows that hazelnuts don't simply appear in the supermarket.
Simple pleasures; all kids need is our time. Grand-parents duties !
Bill.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

The folk are down at the fishing lakes picking blackberries, there are loads of them down the back banking, all the kids are picking them at low level while the adults are picking them higher up.. Good family fun you might say except all the ones at low level are covered in p iss from the anglers relieving themselves.. Snigger!..

ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Gosh we did that

When Albert was first diagnosed with melonama

And we juiced everything 

Did it work?

I haven’t a clue 

But 

But its 20 months since the last one was removed 

His scans are clear so far 

So we hope

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Duplicate post on here Bill.

Our blackberries seem to be behind everyone elses  Strange because we are in the sunniest region in the country. Could be the drought ?
We do have a hazlenut tree in the garden but it is a bit of a thug so had a "significant" prune this year.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Ah, I remember picking cobnuts in the local woods when I was a child living on London / Kent borders. I've now lived in West Yorkshire over half my life and haven't seen a cobnut in that time. On the other hand we've had several pickings of blackberries that are hanging over our wall from the adjacent field. So far we've made a batch of bramble jelly, 2 apple and blackberry crumbles, and some cooked blackberries for the freezer. Another crumble to be made today (I don't do pastry).


Chris


----------



## bc109 (Sep 17, 2016)

*duplicate*

@patp
Yes.... sorry about that; couldn't find the delete button or whatever.
I thought hedgerow hunting sounded better !
Bill


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Elder seems to have died out around here. 30 odd years ago it was absolutely everywhere. Now it is quite rare


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I would like to show you my little blackberry pickers, but it will take a while to find them.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Now to early sept is the blackberry picking time 

I’m afraid I now by frozen 

But I had the opportunity to buy raspberries at 20p a punnet, open froze them all , they froze really well

Defrosted, a swirl of grand mariner, honey and for me sour cream 

Perfect :grin2:

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Here is my little nut tree and my little nut, Hans says he has found another hazelnut, but I can´t find it.
The video is self explanatory, I can´t believe it was 24 years ago. We called these Logan berries, thats what the little bush was bought as.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I think loganberries are a cross 

Pink 

Are they blueberries ?

Blackberries are brambles 

We have blueberries and black currents 

Gooseberries rubbish this year 

Raspberry were good 

Sandra


----------

